# North Carolina



## damonlbeaty (Apr 26, 2014)

Looking for anything available in Western North Carolina.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I used to live in upstate South Carolina, & am familiar with Western N.C. Much of the land up there is taken & the rest can be very expensive, according to exactly where you are looking. If you are looking around Asheville/Hendersonville, you can expect to pay dearly for that , but I don't know your budget or requirements. I have family in Marion, a little East of Asheville which is nice & not as expensive. I have a cousin who is a realtor there, if you need one. Send me a private message if you are interested in her services.


----------



## sarasotasupport (Apr 18, 2021)

just checking on the property you mentioned in the text, looking for something around Ashville in the way of inexpensive farm


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Ashville is super expensive and both a college town AND an artists' mecca.


----------



## 7UP guy (Jul 23, 2021)

Looking at retirement in the next 3 yrs and looking to get away from all of it.


----------

